# Serverwahl



## sipoh (17. April 2013)

Hallo,

ich betreibe eine stetig wachsende Plattform.  Tägliche Zugriffe steigen permanent. Bisher habe ich einen VServer bei server4you. Durch irgendwelche Umstände, die mir nicht so recht klar sind, dauert der Aufbau einer Seite mal teilweise extrem lange, mal recht flott. Nun habe ich durch Recherche teilweise unzufriedene Kundenstimmen gelesen. Da irgendwann die Leistung des VServers so oder so nicht mehr aussreicht und ich nicht umbedingt bei dem Anbiete Upgraden möchte, suche ich Meinungen dazu.

1. Macht bei einer sich stetig wachsenden Seite überhaupt ein VServer Sinn?
2. Was sind eurer Meinung nach für Mindestanforderungen am Prozessor, RAM etc. zu stellen?
3. Welche Anbieter bieten einen guten Service?


----------



## erik s. (18. April 2013)

Hi,

das hängt natürlich zum einen davon ab, wie dein momentan gebuchtes Paket dimensioniert ist und zum anderen davon, welche Dienste laufen und wie viele User diese nutzen.

Bei vServern hast du das Problem, dass du dir die physikalischen Resourcen (CPU, RAM, HDD, Netzwerk ...) mit anderen Kunden teilen musst. Wenn die Gesamtlast auf dem Root also sehr hoch ist, nimmt die Performance deines einzelnen vServers ab. Für große Projekte ist entsprechend ein eigener dedizierter Server die beste Wahl. Dabei solltest du auch auf Skalierbarkeit achten, falls du mal noch weiter wachsen musst  

Alternativ wären auch Clouddienste mit sich anpassender, zugesicherter Leistung wie AmazonEC2 möglich.


Grüße,
Erik


----------



## RaVenC (20. April 2013)

Meistens müssen die Einstellungen für Apache & MySQL an die Serverleistung und den persönlichen Bedarf angepasst / optimiert werden.

Sollte die Serverleistung allerdings nicht ausreichen, kann ich dir wärmstens die Server von hetzner empfehlen.
Da bekommt man für kleines Geld echte Powermaschinen ^^
http://www.hetzner.de/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver-produktmatrix-ex

Was du auch mal checken kannst ist, ob dein Server von außen angegriffen wird. Auf alle meine Server laufen Bruteforce Attacken auf ssh. Hier empfiehlt sich "fail2ban" zu installieren und auch sonst den Server ab zu sichern.
Fail2ban howto: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/SSH_Login_unter_Debian_mit_fail2ban_absichern
Zum Server absichern kann ich dir zB das hier empfehlen: http://www.thomas-krenn.com/de/wiki/Absicherung_eines_Debian_Servers

Wobei vor allem "Benachrichtigung bei SSH Login", das installieren von "apticron" und "rkhunter" sehr zu empfehlen ist.


----------

